# Is it worth the moneys?



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Hi guys:

My apology if my questions here has been answered but I have been reading this section and searched for answers for a quite a while now but nothing showed up.

Here is my situation, I NOT an autoX guy nor do I race often. All I needed is a great suspension and braking rigs that would be able to provide me with great long lasting performances. I drive on the average of 40-50 miles per day. I have a feeling that my suspension and braking system has been badly worned out. Apparently, the last owner has never bothered changing it. When I drove home the other day, the car freaked me out when I made an exit turn off a highway at 40mph, the handling seems to be loosed and my car felt like it was about to tip over. It scared the crap out of me.

Right now, I already have an R17 wheels, so here is what I have in mind of what to get:

*Option 1: *
Eibach Pro-kit Spring Set, Bendix rotors and semi-metallic pads, and Koni Special Shock

*OR*

*Option 2:*
Eibach Pro-kit Spring Set, Bendix rotors and semi-metallic pads, and KYB GR-2 Struts.

I know option 1 is more expensive than option 2 but which option would you guys suggest? I am kinda of new to this but I wouldn't mind spending the moneys or energy into making this project successful. 

1. Do you guys think I should get Struts over Shock, or vice versa? What would I gain on one over the other?
2. Is it worth lowering my car with the Eibach springs by 1.2"? Since I am not an autoX guy, will get I "bump out" at all since I am not getting coilover? Or should I get coilovers also?
3. Should I also get a Strut tower bar too? Will it kills my drivability since it's increasing handling?

Any recommendation would be greatly appreciated....

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I would say go with the tein basics and the brakes. If you are just getting springs and struts and nothing else (motivational mounts, or koni bumpstops) you are going to have a jittery ride. Speedbumps will destroy you. However that is about $350 more than your option 1. Remove the brakes and its about the same price (i'm guessing you're paying $100 a rotor and $50 for pads).

Seth


----------



## Adrenaline Racing (Jan 10, 2003)

If you are looking for performance, you can save a ton of money by skipping the cross-drilled rotors. From a pure performance standpoint, cross drilled rotors are more likely to crack under heat stress. However, if you are simply going to be driving the car on the street, the heat stress probably won't hit that point. Bottom line, cross drilled rotors are more for looks than performance.


----------

